# Fibery Christmas Gifts??



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

My wonderfully amazing, thoughtful husband has been doing some fibery shopping lately. I happened to notice yarn-y websites that I don't frequent on my 'most visited pages'. One of those pages was a charkha wheel, so I had to sit down yesterday and give him a rundown on different types of wheels and what they're best for to try to steer him away from that. I have no idea what he'll go with in the end, and now I'm kind of terrified that he'll shell out a fortune for something I don't necessarily want :smack:

Does anyone trust their (mostly clueless) husband to do the fiber equipment shopping??

P.S., he asked me yesterday why I've picked such an expensive hobby :drum:


----------



## PNP Katahdins (Oct 28, 2008)

Taylor R. said:


> Does anyone trust their (mostly clueless) husband to do the fiber equipment shopping??


Not in a million years. Nor would he want me to get him a tool gift without him giving me a model number.

We do buy each other ham radio equipment as surprises, but that's more community property anyway since we both use everything.

Peg


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

No, but he probably wouldn't try, at least not without a list from me. 

Hey, we should each start wish lists on HT and send our sweeties here for ideas!


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

Hehe, not a bad idea, BlueberryChick..it's obvious my husband is really trying to get me something he thinks I'd like (not usually the case, as he usually resorts to small appliances that I don't really need or want), and I'm trying to drop hints without being.........overbearing (who me :angel:??). I'm not sure that I'm succeeding.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I can always do gift cards... and I'm sure Flannelberry Creek does too!


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

I showed him both of your sites today  I seriously hope he takes the hint!!

ETA: I'm going to leave both of your sites open on my browser and see what happens...


----------



## Two Tracks (Jul 13, 2013)

That is very thoughtful of him....


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Maybe you need to clear the history off your computer, then load it with every fibery website page of all the things you like. Change your home page to the wheel dealer you want so when he boots up the computer it pops right up in his face . Gift card/certificates are always a good idea too. You can always return what he gets you and get what you want.

TelL him your "hobby" is only expensive if the wrong equipment if chosen, you get what you pay for and the initial set up is always the most expensive part of any "hobby" including all of his


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Taylor, what an awesome thing that he wants to get something fibery for you!! Even with the worry that he'll get the wrong thing...what a blessing to have a husband with the heart to even think of it. And so sleuthy of you to go checking where he's been on the net! LOL!!!!



> Change your home page to the wheel dealer you want so when he boots up the computer it pops right up in his face.


ROFL!!! Best idea EVER!


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

I was once in Home Depot with my then husband as he was looking for a certain power tool. He was comparing prices and models and I said, "Don't you dare buy the cheap one. A man deserves to have GOOD tools! If you buy the cheap one I'll take it back and buy something better so you may as well get the good one now!" 

Some guy and his wife were behind us and the man came over and shook my hand and asked if he could introduce me to his wife.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

My husband has figured it out: he contacted my friend (who is the original person behind Flannelberry Creek) and said "she wants these ... umm ... needles? Howwwya something? Do you know?"

And Flannelberry said "oh yeah, I know." And they arranged payment entirely without me knowing ... 

And then when Flannelberry and I met up at Fibre Week, she hid the Hiya Hiya interchangeable needles under the mattress where she slept (I actually found them when I did the check to see what she left and said "oh don't forget these!" and she took them ... and somehow managed to re-hide them without me seeing).

When I opened them on my birthday, I realized ... I had transported my own birthday present home from Fibre Week! 

And yes, like Svenska says we do gift certificates ... we also have the Fibre Whisperer and Yarn Whisperer Surprise packages - send us money, we make up a surprise package.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Oh heck yes! It all started 11.5 years ago when _(and sometimes Paul)_ called Susan McFarland and took her suggestion for my first wheel. I met Susan in person almost 12 months later at a fiber fair. I was amazed that she knew who I was (and which wheel Paul bought)! (I hadn't ordered anything else from her during that time.) I bought a few rovings from her. That year for Christmas, Paul once again called Susan for fiber do-dad suggestions and Susan directed him to the PG Deb's Deluxe drum carder.

I only see Susan at the April fiber festival, buy a few things from her (usually rovings and once Viking combs), but she has an intuitive nature and will direct Paul to buy just what I need. The lady's brain is amazing ... she uses her ADHD to her advantage and can proficiently be doing three things at once and immediately recognizes her past customers (usually by wheels or rovings they've bought). You can almost hear her brain ticking through the roladex files in her head!

I'd love it if all online vendors would keep a file on their customers with what they bought and a wish list so when their SO called, the vendor could go to their file and suggest *just* the perfect item.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Hmmm, Cindy, you've sparked something in my head now... Maybe I should do that...


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

:hysterical: 
Susan McFarland IS amazing, Mullerslanefarm - and she DOES seem to have an uncanny ability to direct me right to what I "need" without my even knowing it. I &#9829; that crazy lady. 

and no, my husband would NEVER try to "guess" what I want or need - nor would he ever need to. I am pretty direct in announcing what I "need" or "want" and I usually get myself what I "want" or "need". :teehee:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I thought they did keep that info. I assumed, because everything was computerized, that they had that info at their fingertips. Apparently not.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I can look it up pretty easily, but I never thought of using it for such purposes...

But I guess I could make good suggestions based on previous purchases...


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

The software underneath our shop actually includes a wish list ... so you can go and put stuff on your wish list and share it with others so they know EXACTLY what you want!

It was one of the cool features that made me choose the hosting provider we settled on, they are fantastic.

I also add stuff I like to my Etsy favourites, and then my family go there and look to see what I've been interested in.


----------

